# [SOLVED] How good is this gaming CPU configuration?



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Type Details Price (Rs)

Processor-Intel i5 3450 3.1 GHz 11,766

Motherboard Intel DH61HO 3,063

Memory Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 4 GB PC RAM 1,204

Hard Disk	Seagate 1 TB 4,250

Keyboard & Mouse Logitech Multimedia Keyboard + Mouse SET 25

Optical Drive Samsung DVD Writer 950

Graphics Card ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5 10,540

Power Supply Cooler Master GX 550W 4,300

Cabinet Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus 3,400

Total Rs 40,425

I live in India,my budget is 40,000 Indian rupees(730 $),do i need a 1 TB Hard Disk?,i am going to use this PC for Gaming,storing pics,songs and movies,which OS should i use Windows 7 or 8?,i already have a monitor and speakers,i would be buying these parts online in this website Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

I would recommend looking over our suggested build list as a guide for good quality components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

bump:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*



SJ281993 said:


> bump:smile:


Lower quality Mobo.
Low quality RAM
Low quality GPU.
Low quality PSU.



Tyree said:


> I would recommend looking over our suggested build list as a guide for good quality components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

The mobo suggested by TSF's Hardware is too expensive, if all the parts u mentioned above are low quality can u suggest some parts which are better but in the same price range I mentioned in my first post?, the total budget is 40, 000 Indian rupees which is about 730 american dollars.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

For an extra $70 you can get our $800 dollar build which will be far bettrt then what you picked above. Look at all of the builds to understand what are good quality parts.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

I thought GTX 650 was better than the 550


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Its the type of company that you got it from. Stick with Asus or Evga for Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

u still haven't answered my questions, is 1 TB hard drive enough for games, storing songs, movies and photos? which OS should I use Windows 7 or 8?


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

let me rephrase the first question, should I buy a 500 GB hard drive or a 1 TB hard drive?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

We cannot answer that for you. Only you know how much storage you need.

Figure 5MB for each MP3 song, uncompressed DVD movies - 4 - 5 GB each or 600MB to 1GB compressed.
Each installed game will require up to 1 - 2 GB


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

I primarily use 750GB Hdd's for my retail builds. No concerns and you can always add another drive if needed.
For an OS, I would go with 7.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Are these good quality? are these parts compatible with all the other parts?

GPU-Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com

Motherboard-ASRock H61M Motherboard - ASRock: Flipkart.com

RAM-Transcend JetRam DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1600KLN-4G) - Transcend: Flipkart.com

PSU-Seasonic ECO 500 500 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Great GPU brand.
Asus or Gigabyte Mobo for quality, reliability, support.
G.Skill or Corsair for RAM.
Top quality PSU but 500W would be close for a GTX 560. I would want 520W minimum.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

For the PSU you can most likely find a 550W XFX model for about the same price.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*



SJ281993 said:


> PSU-Seasonic ECO 500 500 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


That will work.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Which Motherboard is better? ASRock H61M Motherboard - ASRock: Flipkart.com *or* Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

which RAM is better? Transcend JetRam DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1600KLN-4G) - Transcend: Flipkart.com *or* Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Which GPU is best? HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6870 IceQ X GPU 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com *or* Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com the AMD card is cheaper than the Nvidia card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Asus or Gigabyte Mobo for quality, reliability and support.
G.Skill or Corsair for RAM.
Of those two GPU's, I'd go with the Asus for the better quality.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*



Tyree said:


> Asus or Gigabyte Mobo for quality, reliability and support.
> G.Skill or Corsair for RAM.
> Of those two GPU's, I'd go with the Asus for the better quality.


Isn't the HD 6870 faster compared to the GTX 560?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

6870 is a "bit" better according to benchmarks.
If you go with a 6870, look for Sapphire or Asus.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

What about PowerColor?,is it good or not?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

They are not the best compaired to Sapphire or Asus. Stick with Sapphire or Asus for top quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

PowerColor used to be the flagship company for AMD but i don't know if they are now. Stay with Sapphire or Asus for insured quality & support.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Sapphire and Asus are more expensive compared to HIS or PowerColor .So, should i buy HIS/PowerColor HD 6870 or Asus GTX 560?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

That choice is yours. We only recommend top quality components and EVGA, Asus, Sapphire are top quality with good support.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Here's the final configuration?how is it?are all the parts compatible with each other?

GPU-Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com

Motherboard-Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

RAM-Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com

Optical Drive-Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive - Asus: Flipkart.com

Cabinet-Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus Mid Tower Cabinet - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

Keyboard + Mouse-Combo of Logitech K120 USB 2.0 Keyboard - Logitech: Flipkart.com

Processor-Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5 3450 Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com

Hard Drive-Seagate Barracuda 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS) - Seagate: Flipkart.com

PSU-Seasonic ECO 500 500 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Use a matched pair (2x2 or 2x4GB) of RAM to take use Dual Channel Modo and it's performance advantages.
500W is cutting it very close for the GTX 560. I would want no less than 520W.
http://www.flipkart.com/seasonic-s1...5H9E&ref=2e70c14e-56d5-40ed-bfc0-01f9b73d6c7b


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Looks good to me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Your list or the suggested improvements?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

HIS have better cooling usually on cards from what I have seen can't guarantee it though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Better cooling, perhaps. Better quality, no.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*



Tyree said:


> Use a matched pair (2x2 or 2x4GB) of RAM to take use Dual Channel Modo and it's performance advantages.
> 500W is cutting it very close for the GTX 560. I would want no less than 520W.
> Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


I couldn't find a matched pair of RAM in my price range.What are the advantages of Dual Channel Mode.How about this PSU http:// www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs550-550-watt-psu/p/itmdg36xx8yzgjrs?pid=PSUDG34775NHYDHK&ref=51f16bf8-86a4-4360-8670-3fd294d26cf1&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=vs%20550


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Dual Channel Mode will show a marked improvement in performance.
Your link isn't good. Corsair are not the best quality.
SeaSonic or XFX for a PSU.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Seasonic 520 watt PSU is more expensive than the Seasonic 500 watt PSU,the total cost has already gone over budget,Can u suggest a GPU which does not require more than a 500 watt PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Doubtful. How much cheaper?
My best suggestion would to save up until you have sufficient funds to build the PC that you want.
Or make the purchase, including a good quality 550W PSU, and use the Onboard Graphics until you have enough for the GPU.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Is this a good GPU? Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Yes it's a good quality GPU but you want to be at 550W minimum with it.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

I think I will stick with GTX 560 and buy the 520 watt psu you suggested.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*



Tyree said:


> PowerColor used to be the flagship company for AMD but i don't know if they are now. Stay with Sapphire or Asus for insured quality & support.



very good recommendations and true powercolor was "it" for AMD, Recently Diamond was "it" as far as i'm concerned. They use OEM and reference PCB's and well tested good video card bios/s. for AMD or NV Asus is very very good. MSI a very close second. Despite some of MSI's woes in the mainboard DEPT (usually bad VCB/Mosfet implementations) their video cards are really good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*



SJ281993 said:


> I think I will stick with GTX 560 and buy the 520 watt psu you suggested.


Good choice and best of luck.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: How good is this gaming CPU configuration?*

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

which is a better GPU Asus NVIDIA GTX650-E-2GD5 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com or ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 SE [ZT-50901-10M]


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus is the better quality brand choice.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

manufacturers aside, GTX560 is a much stronger card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look for EVGA or Asus for the better quality/reliability.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

What about this GPU Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com is it better than the two I have mentioned above


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Good brand name.

Performance wise - about the same as the GTX650.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

gcavan said:


> manufacturers aside, GTX560 is a much stronger card.


 Isn't the GTX 650 faster than Zotac GTX 560?,GTX 650 has a GPU(Core) Clock of 1058 MHz and ZOTAC 560 has a GPU(Core) Clock of 746 MHz.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

bumpcan anyone reply fast,I am buying the GPU tomorrow,which one should i buy?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Stay away from Zotac. EVGA & Asus are the better brand choices for quality, reliability, support.
GeForce GTX 560 vs GeForce GTX 650 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is there any other GPU which is equal to GTX 560?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

AMD 6870 is real close.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

6870 is expensive compared to 560


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A 560 will run any game you need on high settings.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can HD 6850 run games on medium to high settings?


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

My monitor resolution is 1280x1024


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

what about this GPU?is it good?MSI AMD/ATI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - MSI: Flipkart.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sapphire & Asus are the better brand choices for AMD chipped GPU's.
Your money-your choice.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

HD 6870 is a really good card at its price, it has lasted ages and can still run most games on 1080p high settings, then you can over clock it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Purchasing a GPU that will meet your requirements is the better option to OC'ing.


----------

